# Revolution Shelf life - Opened.



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Greetings,

After treating my rattie with revolution for mites I had some left over in the tube. The package claims that the product is good until 2014. But I read elsewhere that once opened it's only good for a few hours. I capped and put the tube into the butter shelf of the fridge to keep it cool.

It's been about 5 days now and my rattie is still developing new scabs. I'd like to hold off a second treatment for another week, but if the medicine is going to go bad so maybe I should think about moving up the next treatment?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Rat Daddy said:


> Greetings,
> 
> After treating my rattie with revolution for mites I had some left over in the tube. The package claims that the product is good until 2014. But I read elsewhere that once opened it's only good for a few hours. I capped and put the tube into the butter shelf of the fridge to keep it cool.
> 
> ...


Its not that it goes "bad", it evaporates from the alcohol base. I pour mine into a tiny glass bottle with a lid then it lasts for months, but in the tube it won't last long. I would try to get a little bottle with a sealing lid and pour it in there. It may be too late, I found capping of the tube did very little.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

The scabs aren't drying up and coming off? Give your ratties a scratch (they usually love it) to see if the scabs are coming off. Scabs take about a week before you see them starting to diminsh. If you aren't sure you gave enough, you could dose again. How much do your rats weigh, and what Revo do you have (kitten/pupy, cat or dog)?


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

My girl weighs a pound. The scabs always scrape off. I dosed with .05 CC of the 5-15lb cat formula and a small drop more because so much got sucked into her thick fur. I treated on Monday and there was another scab on her neck friday and another new one on saturday and there seem to be more little red spots around her neck and the spots on her soulder are still scabbing. 

Also, If there is any revolution left, I'll move it into the freezer where the alcohol won't evaporate until I find a little jar. Thanks for the heads up!


----------

